# Interesting read.



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

New to me - sorry if it may be old to some. 

5 Self-Defense Cases Where The Attacker's Past Meant Zero


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

American justice is largely about money..... That is why "Lady Justice" wears a blindfold........


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been said: "once you choose to pull the trigger, what ever the reason, your life will never be the same"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> It's been said: "once you choose to pull the trigger, what ever the reason, your life will never be the same"


That is very true. I know of several persons who were put in that situation, and they still struggle with it years later.

You might forget about it at some point, but you *NEVER* get over it.


----------

